# Some Macro Photos



## Battou (Jan 6, 2010)

Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 50mm 3.5 on Canon EF, ASA 800








Bigger Here

Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 400









Taken with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 1000 (uncropped full frame)








Bigger here

Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 800








Bigger Here

Taken with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 800 (Uncropped Full Frame)









Bigger here

Taken (Handheld) with stacked Tiffen macro filters on Hoya 81A on Nikkor 50mm _f_/2 on Nikon FM, ASA 200 (uncropped full frame)








Bigger Here
^^^
His name is Martok, Sadly he passed away shortly after I originally published this image, Oct 14, 2008 - Dec 26, 2008


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful. Nice work!


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, I love the first two!! :4-clap:
The strand of spider's web on the end of the yellow flower is pin-sharp!

I only use a Panasonic Lumix compact and I find focussing on the macro setting all but impossible. Maybe that's due to the age of my eyes ...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Battou (Jan 6, 2010)

Done_Fishin said:


> Beautiful. Nice work!


Thanks.



Mister2 said:


> Wow, I love the first two!! :4-clap:
> The strand of spider's web on the end of the yellow flower is pin-sharp!
> 
> I only use a Panasonic Lumix compact and I find focussing on the macro setting all but impossible. Maybe that's due to the age of my eyes ...
> ...


A lot of people over estimate the word "Close" in Close up mode on compact cameras. As with any lens there is a minimum focusing distance, or the shortest distance the lens is capible of focusing. What happens is people exceed this distance largely due to the fact it is not marked on the lens it self like it is on SLR lenses. When one is too close the camera literally can not sucessfully focus, it is not possible. Another problem you are facing is auto focus...

There are two primary causes for Auto focus failure in closeup photography, One, AF works on contrast variaition to achieve a focus using focusing points, On a point and shoot these points are limited often to one or two. That said the AF will find the first and closest contrast variation and focus on that. Often times this is not what the photographer has in his/her mind as a point of focus and this is imeadiately perceved as focusing failure. The other is the complete lack of a strong point of contrast within reach of the focusing point. When this happens the camera will literally quit searching and make it's best guess at where the focus should be within it's focusing range, this almost always results in a misfocus. With the larger SLR cameras with many more manually selectable focusing points, the latter issue not only holds true but also far more prevalent....Yes, the more advanced your autofocus gets the worse it is for macro work. The way macro photography works has a side effect of greately reducing the amount of light that reaches the focusing screen making it more likely that the camera will fail to find that point of contrast.

All of my shots where taken using manual focus, but the lumix is an AF only camera. Good close up photos can be achieved with that camera, it's just going to take some practice and knowledge of how Auto Focus works. I'v given you sufficient information on how AF works but I can't do the rest for you.


Although I can offer you proof that a compact camera can do acceptable close up work with some photos taken with a compact point and shoot camera.
These where taken with a Kodak C-743 digital compact camera.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/100_3591.jpg

http://www.photo-lucidity.com/pic-1489.html

http://www.photo-lucidity.com/pic-1822.html

Thgis one is a bit extreme because I used a macro filter between the digicam and subject and dosen't really count but I like it given what it is and what it was taken with.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/?action=view&current=100_3778-1.jpg

Good luck and have fun working out the bugs in your close up photography.


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the explanations, Battou, very interesting and useful.
I now need to put theory into (a lot of) practice!

Cheers :smile:


----------



## Battou (Jan 6, 2010)

Not a problem.


----------



## Loxie (Feb 19, 2010)

I love that cat 
The lighting is really dramatic.


----------



## Battou (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------

